
Why Recode sold to Vox - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-recode-sold-to-vox-2015-6
======
chmaynard
Very insightful article. As tech pundits go, I've never been a big fan of Walt
Mossberg. I also stopped reading Re/code after the first few months. They
aren't terrible, but I think there is better work being done elsewhere.

